# Freecaddie GPS Software Review.



## haplesshacker (Apr 1, 2009)

I know I did this in the lounge a little while ago. But Homer was after more reviews. So I've just copied and paste into here.


I have mentioned this in passing before, but now as things have progressed somewhat, I'll give it it's own post.

For anyone that has a Windows mobile phone (particularly touch screen) with an in-built GPS receiver or a GPS enabled i-phone. Can I suggest that you take a look at www.freecaddie.com

The basic version which will give you front, middle and back of green is handy enough for most of us. If your course isn't listed, you just go and map it out on Google Earth or Virtual Earth. (I won't get into the argument of accuracy here!) The big advantage of Freecaddie is that for this basic function it is absolutely free. No charge, no subcription!

However if you upgrade to Freecaddie Pro, you are able to map out all of the hazards, bunkers, doglegs etc. You are also able to record your score and basic stat info which can be downloaded into your log in and used for reference at a later date. This bit I won't be using as I have a years worth of stats on Scoresaver2.

The other thing it will give you is measured distance, useful if you want to measure your drives, or indeed measure the club length of every club in your bag on the practice range.

Freecaddie pro costs 24.95 US Dollars.

I've been using the free version on and off for a while now, and today I've upgraded to the Pro version. I will let you know how it goes.

Pros.

Basic version is free, so if you're not sure if GPS is for you then you can use it at no cost to yourselves.

Upgrading to the pro version is only $24.95. Substantially less than a dedicated unit such as Skycaddie, Sonocaddie etc.

If your course is not listed then you can add it in a matter of minutes.

It keeps the Mrs happy on how much you're not spending on yet more golf stuff!

No subscription charges, no update charges, no losing the courses that you already have!

No extra hardware to buy or buy batteries for.

Auto change to next hole.

Works well with touch screen devices.

You don't need to have data access or data contract with your mobile provider.

You can edit course info on the course if required.

If you turn up to a course that you've never played you can download the course 'online' (data connection required).

Cons.

The phones aren't waterproof, drop proof or anything proof.

No graphical / pictorial display like Sonocaddie or Caddyaid.

Arguable accuracy through using Google Earth or Virtual Earth. Though I have not found this to be a problem.

Using GPS solidly for 4 hours plus on the golfcourse does chew battery life.

All in all, so far I've been happy with with the basic free version, but as I had a little left over from my birthday, I'd thought that I'd upgrade. We have a few nastily placed hazards on the two courses and it would be useful to know the exact distances of them. I also wanted to start measuring my distances of my clubs.

So if you're looking for a cheap way of entering the golf GPS market, but can't or won't fork out for a dedicated unit, what have you got to lose?

As more and more phones have built in GPS, this could be an alternative. Worth thinking about if you're upgrading your phone soon.

Part review part reccomendation. Maybe one of the mods might want to move it to the reviews section!?

Sorry to have gone on, but I felt that it needed a full explanation.

Cheers
HH


----------



## Redwood (Apr 1, 2009)

Hapless,

I know you mentioned windows mobile phones, but any idea of this works on an IPhone?

Cheers


----------



## Redwood (Apr 1, 2009)

Stopped being lazy and did my own research, and yes, it is.


----------



## slugger (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the review and for guiding me to this thread.

I had been thinking i'd get a deal with a free PS3, but i'm thinking i may forgo that to be able to get a handset with GPS and running windows software for the Freecaddie software.

Now, i had been thinking about getting the LG Viewty or Arena, but now i've come across this, i'm thinking i might need to go for something like the HTC HD.

Am i right in thinking that i won't get charged anything by my network providor for using GPS??? If it's a phone feature it must be free to use... right or wrong?


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 9, 2009)

GPS use does not require a data plan to access and is free to use at will with the Freecaddie software.

I've upgraded to the full version for $25 I think. Well worth it as it provides hazards, bunkers etc. Though the free version is fine.

The HTC HD looks awesome. If I remember correctly it's a more iphone size. But if I was due an upgrade now, that's what I'd get.


----------



## Spoff (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm due an upgrade before the end of the month and really like the HTC HD but can't really justify the monthly rental to get it.

Now I know about this Freecaddie software I may just have got reason to spend a little more each month on the HTC HD.

As an aside, I was planning on getting a Sony Ericsson C905 - would this software work on that?

And finally, Hapless, how much memory does a course use?


----------



## slugger (Jun 9, 2009)

spoff, on mobiles.co.uk (carphone warehouse's other site) you can get an HTC HD for Â£25 a month with 600 minutes and unlimited texts.

lots of other deals there as well. 

I'm not going to rush into this, so will take my time weighing up the pros and cons of having this little widget (Freecaddie) on my phone.

I'm still quite keen on the Free PS3 idea, but the HTC does look like a decent piece of kit. However, if i could find something similar to Freecaddie that runs on normal - non windows - GPS enabled handsets, then i'd maybe go for one of the LG touchscreen handsets.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 9, 2009)

With regard to the memory usage for a course file. I don't actually know. However my phone has 4GB of internal storage, and it's in no way a problem. My music and picture files take up most of the memory!


----------



## Spoff (Jun 10, 2009)

spoff, on mobiles.co.uk (carphone warehouse's other site) you can get an HTC HD for Â£25 a month with 600 minutes and unlimited texts.

lots of other deals there as well.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Slugger, I'm getting confused by it all!!!

I've done a thread on OOB


----------



## tincup (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Spoff

This may help
http://caddyaidmobile.com/phones.php?PHPSESSID=2e8e1a440732bbe389c856dbda1233fa
Download is free but each course costs a tenner and it works on the c905


----------



## Spoff (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks tuncup, thought I had decided on a HTC Magic and you throw this into the mix!!!


----------



## slugger (Jun 11, 2009)

Brilliant... suddenly the SE X1 comes into play!!!! I'm going to contact them and see if the product will work with LG phones in the future.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 11, 2009)

Just to throw another curve ball. Check Twiregolfs review on the full Caddyaid software in the review forum section.

It's worth a read.


----------



## slugger (Jun 16, 2009)

Just waiting on my HTC Touch Diamond 2 to be delivered (hopefully today) and i'll get out on the course with my new FREE GPS!!!!

Thanks for the info on this thread.

I'll post a review in the next week or so about how it works on my handset and with the touchscreen.


----------



## Spoff (Jun 16, 2009)

I've plumped for the HTC Magic (Google Android)

It arrives on Friday so once I have had chance to get used to it I will do a review on here.

There appears to be a couple of range finder apps available so I will have a dabble with them.


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Just waiting on my HTC Touch Diamond 2 to be delivered (hopefully today) and i'll get out on the course with my new FREE GPS!!!!

Thanks for the info on this thread.

I'll post a review in the next week or so about how it works on my handset and with the touchscreen.



Click to expand...

Quick tip. Only because it took me a while to work it out.

When running Freecaddie. Shut down the radio signal (phone) application. Also when on the screen giving you the info (distances etc). go to the menu and set up a 'hot button' for 'turn off screen / display'. Having done this you have two power options effectively.

Hitting the phones on / off button turns off the phone including the GPS reciever, however Freecaddie is still 'there' when you tap the on/ off button to turn the unit display back on the GPS will be reactivated and a position will be obtained quite quickly.

However if you don't mind chewing through battery juice, just tap the 'turn off display' hot key. This turns off the display! but keeps updating your position continiously. Therefore you get a distance quicker when you tap the on / off button again.

Just thought that it might help.


----------



## slugger (Jun 17, 2009)

Phone has arrived and what a good looking machine it is too. Very well built and a quality piece of kit.

I've installed Freecaddie and it's up and running, but i'm having difficulty downloading any courses using the phone from the freecaddie site or from my email through the phone.

Any ideas?


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll get back to you when I haven't got a screaming, wiggling, head-butting 12 week old in my arms!!

Make it stop!!!!!!1


----------



## slugger (Jun 17, 2009)

ha ha ha... you've got at least another few months of that coming, and the rest. Our wee girl is 11 months old now and has just realised that crawling means she can go anywhere she puts her mind to!

I think i might install a wee gps tracker on her to locate her easier!


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 17, 2009)

It's okay Slugger this ain't my first! So no gloating please! 

I know what to expect this time around. But my cheek-bone feels like it's done a round in a boxing ring over the last week!

Back to Freecaddie.

Ooooops she's off again.

I'll be back later!


----------



## haplesshacker (Jun 17, 2009)

Right. Where were we?

Ah, yes. All of this is from memory but the on-site Freecaddie forum is good for ansers as the developer 'hangs out' there!

Free 'Freecaddie' courses can only be downloaded through a desk / lap top link to the phone. The process should be straight forward. Though if this is your first windows mobile phone, the way things done / filed etc might get a bit confusing. Though it's all very easy.

But I'd check the FC forum initially as I'm finding it hard to describe how to go about things. Especially as I don't know at what 'level' you're at.

That's not a derogitory statement by the way,  For all I know you could be a bit of a whiz on techie things generally!


----------



## slugger (Jun 18, 2009)

howdy, cheers for all your info. very useful. I managed to figure it out last night. i emailed the course file to my gmail account and opened that up on my mobile. I then copy and pasted the attachment from the mail to the relevent courses folder within windows mobile. all is working very well now. I know know how many yards away my living room is from the 1st green at my course! - around 27,458 yards! I really should think about moving to somewhere closer to home!

i'm going to get more courses now.


----------



## slugger (Jun 19, 2009)

Used it last night...

perfect. that's all i'm going to say.

thanks for the heads up on this software.


----------



## THJahar (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm going to add my tuppence here too.
Freecaddie is AWESOME! (look I used shouty caps and everything)
I'm running the pro version on my Sony Ericcson X1 and I can't fault it. 
Even if your course is not on the site yet (alot are) you can create them via google maps, and it's suprisingly accurate.
And you can't go wrong with the price FREE! And definetly can't grumble if you upgrade to the pro version at $24 (about 14 quid)
Only thing is, it does eat the battery, you must go out fully charged (i've usually got 20-30% left after a round)

And finally they've released new additions for other phones including:
iPhone
Java phones
Blackberrys


----------



## Warren (Sep 27, 2009)

Just read about Hackers review for freecaddie in this months GM. I downloaded, installed & used it today. Really useful. Thanks for the recommendation HH i've already passed it on to a friend.


----------

